# Squeak in rear when going over bumps



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone else have this problem. I have a squeaking sound in the rear of the car when going over bumps.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

in colder temps i have noticed something in the rear of the car squeaking/ratteling. sorry, mine doesnt do it all the time so i cant bring it in to find out what the noise might be. never doesnt it in warmer temps...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I had a similar problem if I had someone heavy in my passenger seat and went over a tall speed bump. The sound you're hearing is the strut compressing. The only reason why you hear it is because you're travelling at slow enough speeds where there is either no other noise preventing you from hearing it, or the strut compresses faster/slower and so the sound isn't as audible.

Its not something that you should worry about IMO, but if you're concerned and it happens every time you go over the speed bump, go to your dealer and have a technician ride in your car so you can reproduce the noise, and so they cant bull **** you by driving it around the corner and saying they couldn't find anything.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah it sounds like your struts. Though not likely, it could even be your exhaust is loose or something due to maybe poor welding or rust starting to eat away at the welding of the car's various undercarriage parts.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea it's doing it all the time now over every bump not just speed bumps. I don't think it's rust my car is only 3 months old.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The rear suspension on Cruzes is noisy at low speeds over bumps, but it shouldn't squeak.

Now that you can duplicate it every time, take it to the dealer and ask a service tech to go along for a drive with you to point out the noise.


----------

